
A Radical Approach to Computation with Real Numbers [pdf] - pettou
http://www.johngustafson.net/presentations/Multicore2016-JLG.pdf
======
fpoling
The original unum proposal is in [1] which was very interesting read. This is
a newer version of the format that replaces NaN with a notion of an empty set
and represents 1/x exactly. Rather splendid!

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/The-End-Error-Computing-
Computational/...](http://www.amazon.com/The-End-Error-Computing-
Computational/dp/1482239868)

